# Looking for an acoustic



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone looking to unload an acoustic in good shape?
Use to play, gave guitar to a family member, quit for a few years now i got the itch to play again.
PM me if you want. Thanks for any info.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

PM sent .....


----------



## harleylake (Jan 28, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## munchkin (May 21, 2004)

*Guitar*

PM Sent


----------



## munchkin (May 21, 2004)

*Alvarez*

Not sure what year it is but model no 5212. Excellent condition I think mahogany back spruce top. Plays and sounds really well. I have too many toys. Need to get rid of some.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics brah. I looked it up and its got a laminate top. Not what i'm looking for right now. Thanks though.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Still looking. Also would prefer non-electric just a plain old dreadnought style acoustic w/solid top.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.zagerguitar.com/index.php?event=public.store.guitars.list

poops


----------

